# Linux Mandrake :Totaler Newbie



## riddler2kone (7. November 2002)

Hi!

Also ich bin ein Linux Newbie

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit habe ich mich schonmal gemeldet und gefragt welches Linux ich nehmen soll. Nun habe ich Mandrake.

Wie kann ich denn nun mein Fritz AVM ISDN (USB) mit Linux benutzen? Im Moment bin ich über LAN online aber das geht auf Dauer nicht.

Danke, Daniel


----------



## riddler2kone (7. November 2002)

Nochwas: Ich habe 2 Soundkarten, nur einer funktioniert wirklich, wie kann ich die eine deaktivieren?


----------



## zenga (9. November 2002)

vielleicht gibts in diesem forum ne lösung:
http://forum.winner.de


----------

